# LINUX "konservieren"



## Cstar (19. Januar 2003)

Ist es möglich von seinem Linux-system ein Image zu erzeugen, dieses auf 700mb großen images aufzuteilen und zu brennen; anschließend soll dieses system wieder auf platte installiert werden?
Ok, klingt zwar absurd, aber wenn man nicht ständig neu konfigurieren will, eine lahme netzverbindung hat, ist das ganze schon recht hilfreich.
Da ich linuxneuling bin, bitte ich euch die einzelnen Schritte möglichst detailliert anzugeben...
1)Zuerst erzeuge ich z.B. mit partition magic ein ext2/3 filesystem
2)Wie erstelle ich ein iso-image aus meinem linux-system und spalte diese in 700mb blöcke auf, die ich dann auf die einzelnen cds brenne...
3)Wie bekomme ich dann diese iso-images auf die angelegte ext2-partition? Muss ich ein dateisystem anlegen; wenn ja wie?
4)Wie stelle ich dann lilo ein?

thx


----------



## Dario Linsky (19. Januar 2003)

Einfach Linux installieren und mit Drive Image (gehört zu Partition Magic) bzw. Norton Ghost die Partition spiegeln, dann kannst Du die gespiegelte Datei auf CD brennen und nachher wieder zurückspielen.
Zum Anlegen eines Images brauchst Du aber vorher schon eine zweite Partition, auf der Du das Image zwischenlagerst.


----------



## zenga (19. Januar 2003)

zuhause aufräumen >
auf pro-linux gibts nen artikel,
wie man sein home verzeichnis backupt.
http://www.pl-berichte.de/t_system/aufraeumen.html


----------

